# Forum Home Renovation Doors, Windows, Architraves & Skirts  Extending External Door

## Fordy

I have just replaced the front door frame with an old frame that has some leadlight windows. The problem is the door frame size isn't standard and I couldn't get a door to match, even from the salvage yard. The frame size is 910 x 2115 and the closest door is 900 x 2070. Is it easier to add some wood to the door or increase the door jamb?? After hanging the door there is a 4 cm gap at the base.
 Any help appreciated 
 Fordy

----------


## ozwinner

Just add some timber to the door, both sides, and either top or bottom.
I assume your going to paint the door when finished?? 
Al  :Smilie:

----------


## craigb

What Al said. 
I did this to my front door 12 years ago, and it still looks good. You wouldn't know if you hadn't been told. 
Just make sure you use a hardwood.

----------


## Fordy

Yep sure am, 
 Thanks thought that would have been the easiest way..

----------


## Fordy

Plenty of hardwood in town so it shouldn't be too hard to find,
 Thanks

----------


## wishiwastommy

What type of door are you getting?? You can get all standard solid core and hollow core 4 panel doors at 920 x 2340. 
*mark

----------


## Fordy

Brought the only door that was available in town, solid 900 x 2070.
 920 would be just too big...
 Only problem living in a smaller town

----------


## Dan_574

Speaking of doors and it may be off the subject.  When we built last year, my old man made the front and back doors out of 25 mm mdf, 2 sheets so 50 mm thick with pine 50 x 25 down the sides, let me tell you its bloody heavy and very very solid. sealed and painted looks great and cheap too.

----------


## adrian

There's always the option of making one like the one on this link but maybe it's just a matter of  adding something to the top of the door frame. http://www.diynetwork.com/diy/shows_..._26952,00.html

----------

